
Most-recommended programming books - known
https://www.daolf.com/posts/best-programming-books/
======
Nicksil
>Best programming books of all-time

>Methodology:

>I’ve simply asked Google for a few queries like “Best Programming Books” and
its variations of.

And then every one of those links is an Amazon referral URL.

This seems at best a low effort attempt to turn over a couple dollars.

~~~
wanttocommentt
I agree, this should be spam.

------
bjornedstrom
I think this is a good example of confusing "popular" with "best".

Having read over half of those books, the only one I would ever come back to
and read again and again with a smile on my face and a feeling of childlike
wonder and intellectual curiosity is SICP (number 18).

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Surely number 19 is among the best class, although the idea of reading it more
than once may be limited by how long you have to live.

~~~
stevekemp
19 was "The Art of Computer Programming", by Knuth.

I owned a copy of this, but I only used it as a reference once or twice. Sadly
it didn't survive my emigration.

I don't think I've ever met anybody who has read the whole thing, and if
somebody told me they had I'd assume they were lying.

~~~
enitihas
TAOCP is a very good reference book, and I think very few people would have
ever read it cover to cover, but it is good if you want to look up an
algorithm. For example, I went through the hash table chapter while doing
assignments for a course while trying to optimize my implementation.

------
skocznymroczny
I think Clean Code is a bit overrated. I got the book, and while some of the
advice is sound, especially from OOP perspective design, a big part of the
book is solving JavaEE specific issues, which don't translate well to other
languages.

~~~
jleach82
Uncle Bob is overrated. He's the personal embodiment of the "for dummies"
series of the industry. Quick to say what everything should look like, he's
given many people a false sense of direction by making no mention of all the
reasons why something shouldn't look like that. If you're reading Uncle Bob
material and not scratching your head a bit thinking "are you sure that's
right?", do yourself a favor and go find some Fowler material instead.

------
Glavnokoman
Those popular vote ratings are mostly useless. What I really would like to see
for instance is the books most favored by those who enjoyed SICP and who
thinks the `Uncle Bob` books are garbage.

~~~
thequux
In this category, I _strongly_ recommend Art of the Meta-Object Protocol. I've
been through it 5 times now, and each time it bends my brain in a completely
new way.

------
ozychhi
Mandatory comment: Omg no K&R?

------
tenant
Nisan and Schocken's "The elements of computing systems" should be on this
list. I'd have it at number 1

------
cosmiccatnap
Most-recommended programming books is very misleading. This is a list of
software development lifecycle management books.

------
haileris
Should be titled; "Most recommended programming books for non-programmers"

------
danielovichdk
Dreaming in Code is good too.

Clean Code is overrated imo.

I would never advice anyone to read about pattern and pratices before they can
actually program in a fairly decent abstract domain.

------
xadoc
Overtime I've built my own list of lists.

Books lists for Hacker News:

[https://toptalkedbooks.com/hackernews](https://toptalkedbooks.com/hackernews)

[http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](http://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

[http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-linked-books/](http://ramiro.org/vis/hn-most-
linked-books/)

[https://mapfilterfold.com/?genre=programming](https://mapfilterfold.com/?genre=programming)

Most mentioned in Stackoverflow:

[https://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/all](https://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/all)

Other aggregated lists:

[http://developeronfire.com/book-
recommendations](http://developeronfire.com/book-recommendations)

[https://medium.com/@YogevSitton/the-ultimate-reading-list-
fo...](https://medium.com/@YogevSitton/the-ultimate-reading-list-for-
developers-e96c832d9687)

Curated lists:

Jeff Atwood [https://blog.codinghorror.com/programmers-dont-read-books-
bu...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/programmers-dont-read-books-but-you-
should/)

Joel Spolsky [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/11/22/reading-list-
fog-c...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/11/22/reading-list-fog-creek-
software-management-training-program/)

DHH David Heinemeier Hansson [https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3375-the-five-
programming-boo...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3375-the-five-programming-
books-that-meant-most-to-me)

Jason Roell [https://jasonroell.com/2015/03/16/12-most-infuential-
books-e...](https://jasonroell.com/2015/03/16/12-most-infuential-books-every-
software-engineer-needs-to-read/)

John Sonmez [https://simpleprogrammer.com/the-ultimate-list-of-
programmin...](https://simpleprogrammer.com/the-ultimate-list-of-programming-
books/)

Khalil Stemmler [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/9-books-for-junior-
developer...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/9-books-for-junior-developers-
in-2019-e41fc7ecc586)

~~~
brogrammer2018
Nice list, thanks for sharing

\+ [https://books.goalkicker.com](https://books.goalkicker.com)

~~~
jletts
That is an amazing resource!

